
The most insightful computer vision project - Apssouza
https://medium.com/@alexsandrosouza/the-most-insightful-computer-vision-project-30b45a6dfa6
======
Apssouza
Video overview of the project
[https://youtu.be/HgB54rRLwrg](https://youtu.be/HgB54rRLwrg)

